# Throwing a party while 8 1/2 months pregnant?



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

My friends and family all think I'm completely nuts, but I'm expecting my first child this year and still want to have my annual Halloween party even though I will be 81/2 months pregnant at the time. Unfortunately our October is already all booked up except for the last weekend so having it early isn't really an option. Am I insane?

Between having a baby and turning 30 this October I wanted to do a theme that is something along the lines of death to my childhood. Basically each room would be decorated around a different movie from my childhood. The living room would be the prom from Carrie, bathroom would be The Shining, baby's room would be Poltergeist. I have a ton of Haunted Mansion type decorations too so I think I might set up our front entryway as a funeral parlor to mourn my 20s. Still not sure what to do for the kitchen. The living room will be the biggest room and that will mainly be prom decorations like streamers and balloons, all which can just be thrown out after the party. 

I also compromised by agreeing to have the party catered since I am usually cooking right up until the last minute. This should help alleviate some of the usual stress. I also agreed no big projects... I kept my husband up til 3am the night before our last party spray painting tp candles lol. 

Even as I type this I know I'm a bit nuts, but I also know I'll be miserable in October if I have nothing to plan and no Halloween plans. No one else in my group of friends would throw a Halloween party. Plus our costume ideas for this year rock... I'm 5'1 and my husband 6'1 so we're gonna be Danny Devito and Arnold Schwarzenegger's characters from the movie Twins. 

So forum I come to you for advice... am I totally nuts? Suggestions for a less stressful party? Ideas for kitchen decorations?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh wow...you might want to have the party REALLY early, then. If it's your first child, you could go into labor at any point, and it wouldn't be out of line to expect to go before you even have the party. 

I'd say wait until you're almost 7 months, see how you're feeling. If you're lucky, you'll feel fantastic and not get any of the typical late pregnancy woes.

Me personally, I wouldn't do it. There's so much you'll be doing preparing for your child, and probably be feeling pretty lousy if you're really small (you'll be carrying quite a bit of weight at that point, your muscles and tendons and even bones will be stretching and adjusting preparing for birth - so lots of aches and pains oh, and visiting the bathroom every 5 minutes) and you'll be in a serious nesting phase too most likely (seems to happen to all pregnant women close to birth). And again, due dates are ESTIMATED, so you could go early... just seems like a whole lot to take on. 

You could alternatively do a movie night - snacks that are easy or brought by friends and minimal decorating, and still plan on doing something Halloween-ish decor-wise for the TOTs. But a full on party would be a big undertaking that close to your delivery.


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

@Frankie's Girl has some great points. Something fun and relaxing that lets you celebrate Halloween with friends (but not have to spend weeks building decorations/menus/guest lists) would be a good option. Event planning can be quite stressful, even if you get a lot of help from others.

And congratulations!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Plan the party out so that as much is done as possible before hand (by your husband) and if you can afford it, have a maid service come the next day to clean up so that you dont have to. Leave the possibility open that you may have an extra guest at your party. They show up when they feel like it.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Jezebel82 said:


> So forum I come to you for advice... am I totally nuts?


Yes. Yes you are.

You indicate you'll be miserable if you don't have party plans come October. At 8 1/2 months, you'll likely be miserable anyway - uncomfortable and achy, etc. At least that's what we were taught when Mrs. A was expecting (The Deduction arrived before we got that far). 

Which brings up another point...this whole 9 months gestation thing is just a suggestion. The Deduction was born at 7 months. Her grandfather was 9 1/2. You may have a new baby before the scheduled party - or, for that matter, it's entirely possible you could go into labor during the party! Which would certainly make it memorable.... Or the morning of the party, thereby throwing all your plans to the wind.

Suggestion...have someone else host it. Help with the planning, but let them do the figurative heavy lifting. That way, you get the fun without the insanity.

Final, and most important, note...Congratulations!!!!! Parenthood is one of the most exciting, frustrating, invigorating and exhausting adventures you'll ever have. Very happy for you!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Okay, let's try this again(without the pint sized interruption)...

I wouldn't say you were insane, I would say you are passionate about the holiday, and excited for the ideas you had this year. Would I throw the party at that point in my pregnancy? No. There were some very good points and alternatives given that I would be more likely to do, like the movie night. Easy to reschedule, and not a ton of supplies and planning required.

Now, to give full disclosure, I'll be having a party this year with a newborn. I was originally thinking of having the party a week earlier than I usually do, until we were blessed with this pregnancy. I'm due at the end of September, and if I go over by the full two weeks, I know I won't be up for a big(or probably even a little) shindig a week later. So, I'll probably be sticking with my usual Saturday before(although I am kicking around the Saturday after). I have full intentions of taking advantage of DH, and any and all offers of help for decorating and such. FIL will be visiting mid-month, and he's always wanted to see my display(such as it is) in person, so I may just give him the magical opportunity to help set it up.  Food is always chili in one crock pot and mulled cider in another crock pot, along with easy snacks and sweets. Beer, wine, and soda for other drinks. I already try to keep things simple in a few areas, so I can concentrate on others, like decorating.

Anyway, that's my take(and tangent) on it! Good luck with whatever you decide to do, and as everyone else has said: Congratulations!


----------



## TheBerggs (Apr 22, 2012)

Congratulations! I am hoping to be pregnant for this year's Halloween party (fingers crossed). Is it doable? Yes but ask yourself how much fun is that really going to be? I like the suggestions of helping to plan but hosting it at someone else's place then you can always leave the party early if you are tired or achy instead of having a house full of guests you have to entertain. 
BTW - love your ideas!


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone!  I really do appreciate all the honest feedback. Whether I listen to it... well that's another story, lol. The idea of someone else hosting is a good idea but wouldn't really work in my case. My friends are all a bit scattered and I am really the central location. I guess I should have mentioned that my parties aren't typically huge (I know some lucky people in this forum get people in the hundreds). Between people moving, getting marriend and having kids, we usually get around 20 people max. Much more of a casual hang out, eat and drink kind of party if that makes sense.

I know that it is unlikely that this baby actually arrives on it's due date. I'm actually convinced it will take after me and be really late, or come super early just to spite me. Before last year my biggest party fear was having to cancel the day of because of weather. No matter when we had ours we always seemed to get torrential downpours the day of the party. Then last year we had the blizzard and had no choice but to cancel. Luckily my friends are all really awesome and just about everyone was able to make it to the rescheduled party the next weekend. I was worried people wouldn't be into it because it was after Halloween but we had a great time. So I think if the baby comes early we'll be able to reschedule without too many problems. Maybe we'll even list a backup date in our invitation. 

@Frankie's Girl - You do bring up some very good points. I think I'll continue planning the party but evaluate how I'm feeling when I hit 7 months. It's possible that I could have it really early, or maybe go for a Friday night earlier in October. I think I'll also have to see how realistic my husband and I are with finishing the nursery this summer. I could definitely see it being an overload trying to finish the nursery and plan a party in October. 

@Druidess - hmm pregnant or not I'm really liking the idea of maid service to clean the next day. I'm also all for putting my husband to work, hehe  I have this image of me relaxing on the couch with a bowl of chips and a bullhorn while I direct exactly how the decorations should go up... I have a feeling he might not enjoy that nearly as much as me though 

@TheBerggs - Fingers crossed for ya 

Thank you all again for all the great advice. For now at least I'm gonna keep planning. If for nothing else it keeps my mind off of all the tests my drs love to scare me with.


----------



## zombiefrac (Apr 1, 2007)

I thought I remembered seeing this once before when someone was asking....

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/88677-pregnant-2010-party-not.html

I was 8 months pregnant and pulled off an amazing party! It is possible...yay for nesting. just listen to your body and be prepared to roll with whatever it is saying.


----------



## halloweenmistress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey there, I will tell you I am a Halloween nut and have a pretty large party every year (around 40-60 guests). This past year I was 8 mos. pregnant and it was tough AFTER the party. I was ok before-hand but cleaning everything up after was a pain! I just couldn't not have the party and all of our friends thought I was crazy too but the party was fun and since it was an asylum theme the costume was easy - I had a giant patient gown so it worked well! I agree with the previous poster, listen to your body, don't push yourself and enlist help. Good luck!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I can't speak from experience...as I don't have any kids...but I think anything is possible. I agree with the last two posts...listen to your body and don't push it. Don't hesitate to get help when needed. All I know is that my sister was doing The Firm workouts the day before having both of my nephews...so I think it depends on the person as far as how much you can do toward the end. I don't know you personally...but for some reason I have a feeling that you're going to throw an amazing party and feel great doing it!!! Let us know how things progress. OH and congratulations!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

I definately understand your enthusiasm. We had halloween parties for 8 years before I became pregnant with my son. I chose to take a year off, even though I was only 6 mo pregnant. Our parties were very large though, so it's different. But I am so glad I did! It just gave people more to look forward to the next year! We opted to meet a bunch of our regular halloween guests at a local bar and we had a really great time, and when I got tired I could go home to bed. The oddest thing I remember from the night is I couldn't be by the music without having some sort of stomach contraction/cramp thing. I guess baby didn't like the noise. 

Frankie nailed it, you will be nesting like crazy (such an odd thing I think, but sooo true). And it's so hard to say what things will be like by then, things change so fast that last month of pregnancy. Enjoy your planning, but maybe keep it in the back of your mind that it just might not happen this year. Like everyone said, listen to your body. Keep your party simple. You will want to go into motherhood rested up!! You won't know that feeling for a longggg time.


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

You mentioned having a back-up date? Remember the first week of your child's life is one of the most important, would you really want to have a party with you constantly worrying about a 1 week old baby? A parental bond is formed during the first week and it makes it really hard to let the child go, even to family members to be looked after. Plus after childbirth you'll be very grumpy, and tired with the baby keeping you up  

If you really want to I am sure your husband will comply to your every instruction. (I know I would for my future wife  
Just take the planning easy. Don't put in tooooo much effort, have this one low-key.

Anyway I love the ideas of the different rooms 

Congratulations as well on your son/daughter, 

Wishing You the best,
Daniel


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I managed to have both of my children in December so I know all about planning events around babies. I will say that my first child was 3 weeks early and my water broke 6 hours after my doctor swore she wasn't showing any signs of being early. 

I say if you have your heart set on the party go ahead and plan on it. Since it is a small party you won't have any trouble calling it off at the last minute if you aren't up for it and I'm sure you will be calling them all anyway if the baby is early.

I wouldn't think about planning an after birth party in the event you are early. Newborns do funny things to new mommies. I remember getting really nervous after my first came and I didn't want her being passed around. I never thought I would be that way but I was. We had Christmas at my house since I had an unexpected c-section and couldn't really travel. After about 30 mins of a crowd of people around the baby I was ready to kick them all out!


----------



## kingschaff (Apr 26, 2009)

I just wanted to chime In and tell u that 2 years ago my wife was 8 months preggo in October and when I asked her if she was willing to have our annual party that I've been doing since college, I'm 32, I asked and ducked at the same time, thinking she would be irate, but she said yes!!!! It was one of the best parties yet!!! Then 3 weeks later we had our lil zombie girl and it's still going strong!!! Salute to being forever young and everyone else thinking u r crazy!!! U are and we encourage that behavior on this forum
Have fun


----------



## Madhatter00 (May 24, 2012)

As being a male haunter, and my wife and I are convinced that our first son was concieved around halloween (That was a great halloween party that year, haha). My advice to you would be to maybe start decorating a month or so in advance, so your not as rushed during the last week before the party. As far as your costume goes, maybe you could dress up as one of the crew members from the Nostromo in the original Alien movie, so if your water breaks during the party, you'll still be in character, and have some touch of realism. Too much??? Anyway good luck with everything and I hope all goes well.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

chinclub said:


> I
> ......Newborns do funny things to new mommies. I remember getting really nervous after my first came and I didn't want her being passed around. I never thought I would be that way but I was. We had Christmas at my house since I had an unexpected c-section and couldn't really travel. After about 30 mins of a crowd of people around the baby I was ready to kick them all out!


Isn't that crazy? I am not the overrpotective type at all, pretty laid back about baby's health and very trusting of hospital staff. I had very stong thoughts of how I would be as a new mom and boy was I in for a surprise! lol Those first 2 nights in the hospital, baby not only had to sleep in my room, but with me in the bed. I absolutely could not have him in the bassenet beside me...too far away. (thank heavens that only lasted a couple nights so I could get some real sleep) Even my husband was surprised by my protective behavior.


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

I got such great advice and encouragement in this thread and realized I was rude and never came back with an update. There were a few complications at the end of my pregnancy (shingles and seizures) and we ended up being right smack in the middle of buying a house in Oct and then throw in Hurricane Sandy and you would think I wouldn't have had the party, but I did and it was AMAZING  

I didn't do any cooking but even though my friends offered to help with the decorations it was mostly me with some help from my husband. We rented a projector online that was delivered Friday and all we had to do was drop it off at FedEx on Monday. We set up the living room with lots of chairs and pillows and faced our couch towards the wall so we could project halloween themed movies all night. It was definitely a much more relaxed party than previous years, although I was still up a good portion of the night before decorating. But because I scaled back I actually came really close to getting everything done. The only negative is that my feet were insanely swollen by the end of the night, but my husband made me sit down and relax and brought ice for my feet. What made the party so great is once it started I didn't have to do a thing. My husband did all the running around that I usually do and I got to sit and talk with all our friends. Normally I'm making sure food is getting put out, people have drinks, chips getting refilled,etc. Not only did I get to relax but it gave him a better understanding of what I go through every year and he promised to help me more because he did not like my job lol. 

Because a lot of the decorations were things like streamers and balloons to go with the Carrie theme in the living room, clean up was really easy. Everything just got thrown in a big trash bag. I will say I got very nest-y and insisted everything got cleaned up that night. I also went nuts the days following the party making sure all the halloween stuff got put away because I didn't want to worry about that after my son was born or bring him home to a mess. I specifically remember freaking out that we didn't have any newborn sized socks and made my mom take me to Babies R Us one night to get socks. 

We got very lucky with Hurricane Sandy. Somehow even though our block would lose power with a single rain drop, we didn't lose power during Sandy even though a lot of our surrounding area did. Because I was due so soon I had made sure our car was filled with gas and we had lots of leftover food from the party so we avoided the crazy gas/grocery lines. As we were waiting for the storm to hit I went nuts doing laundry. I insisted that all the baby clothes got organized, washed and put away because I was convinced we would be heading to the hospital in the storm.

After all that he didn't come for another week, but came in dramatic fashion with an emergency C-section and then another month in the NICU. Looking back I can say there was no way I would have been in any state to have a party after he was born. I think I would have felt the same even if it was a normal birth. Luckily he is now a strong and healthy little (almost) 11month old and I can't imagine life without him 

Now I've gone out and bought just about every halloween outfit that Carter's sells and am planning how to decorate a whole house and a front yard for the first time ever! We also found out that we moved onto a "halloween block" and my neighbor throws a huge halloween block party complete with bounce house/dj/hay rides. I'm beyond excited for this year!!!


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

Go for it momma!


----------



## Tombstone Factory (May 21, 2013)

You can do it! I did it last year 8 months pregnant with my second baby. Just make sure you have help to get everything down before baby arrives, because there isn't any time afterwards. Good luck and congratulations!


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

You're not nuts. Go for it. Just know your limits and don't push yourself. My wife was 8 1/2 months pregnant with our first and she still managed to throw together our annual Halloween party 2 weeks before Halloween and prepare all the food for 150+ people! Plus at that time we were still volunteering our evenings at a haunted house (she didn't work any of the rooms that year, but was still there to help out with costumes and makeup.) And our son was born healthy on Halloween day.


----------



## ladymermaid (Sep 19, 2013)

Jezebel82 said:


> I got such great advice and encouragement in this thread and realized I was rude and never came back with an update. There were a few complications at the end of my pregnancy (shingles and seizures) and we ended up being right smack in the middle of buying a house in Oct and then throw in Hurricane Sandy and you would think I wouldn't have had the party, but I did and it was AMAZING
> 
> I didn't do any cooking but even though my friends offered to help with the decorations it was mostly me with some help from my husband. We rented a projector online that was delivered Friday and all we had to do was drop it off at FedEx on Monday. We set up the living room with lots of chairs and pillows and faced our couch towards the wall so we could project halloween themed movies all night. It was definitely a much more relaxed party than previous years, although I was still up a good portion of the night before decorating. But because I scaled back I actually came really close to getting everything done. The only negative is that my feet were insanely swollen by the end of the night, but my husband made me sit down and relax and brought ice for my feet. What made the party so great is once it started I didn't have to do a thing. My husband did all the running around that I usually do and I got to sit and talk with all our friends. Normally I'm making sure food is getting put out, people have drinks, chips getting refilled,etc. Not only did I get to relax but it gave him a better understanding of what I go through every year and he promised to help me more because he did not like my job lol.
> 
> ...


That's awesome, I'm glad everything worked out ok. I was going to mention that we were also moving two years ago right in October and could not do our annual Halloween party either so we ended up re-scheduling it until February and bunched in with Valentines day and called it the party of Hearts and Spooks with everything black and red with hearts and skulls We only have 7 people come over(thats all that fits at our table with the two of us) and they all loved it and thought it was a great break up to winter time. I also wanted to mention I buy Halloween outfits on a regular basis, especially when they are on clearance right after Halloween..and I don't even plan on having kids for another three years


----------

